# Banana Ketchup Recipe



## jaybird0827 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thought I'd post this into a new topic to help make it visible.



> _Originally posted by Lauren Mary_
> Never heard of Banana Ketchup so I looked it up and found a recipe (see below) from the SF Chronical. I have not prepared this recipe so I cannot vouch for it, but the ingredients read like a variation of some chutneys, and it also sounds delicious. Too, there are lots of websites that sell Banana Ketchup. I bet this is good with curry dishes as well as Mexican food. The presence of uncooked rum in the recipe may not make this suitable for everyone but at least the recipe tells us a little more about this fruit ketchup.
> 
> Banana Ketchup
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks, that's a keeper. Later, when I'm not getting ready for school, I'll post a gooseberry chutney.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 24, 2006)

That was to be taken as funny, not mean!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 24, 2006)

Deploy barf bags!

Gooseberry Chutney

3 lbs. gooseberries
8 oz. raisins
12 oz. onions, peeled & chopped
1/2 oz. crushed mustard seed
1/2 t cayenne pepper
1/2 t ground mace
1 Tbsp salt
2 lbs. brown sugar
1/2 pt. malt vinegar

Put all ingredients into pan, bring slowly to simmering point, cook over low heat until blended and vinegar has been absorbed. Takes 2 hours. Stir with wooden spoon. Seal and store.

It's good with fish and turkey.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Deploy barf bags!
> ...



Now, why did you say that? I thought it sounded good. Chutney is awesome!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



See the smiley a couple posts back! I was just teasing too.


----------

